# Resorts codes list?



## macko420 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,
I am wondering if there is a 'reference list' for the resort codes somewhere on TUG.  I know I can look this up in my directory but it would be great to just have an easy access list with just name and code and maybe location to refer to.  does TUG have anything like this??  Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 4, 2008)

Nothing on TUG. Developing and regularly updating such a list for both of the major exchange companies would be an enormous undertaking and would essentially duplicate the info that the exchange companies have.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 4, 2008)

You can obtain this information very easily if you do a search in the Resort Ratings.  Just put a partial name into the Resort Name box.


----------

